# The Perfect Husband



## Gemini (May 13, 2005)

The Perfect Husband

Several men are in the locker room of a golf club. A cell phone on a bench rings and a man engages the hands free speaker-function and begins to talk. Everyone else in the room stops to listen..
MAN: "Hello"

Woman: "Honey, it's me. Are you at the club?"

MAN: "Yes"

Woman: "I am at the mall now and found this beautiful leather coat. It's only $1,000. is it OK if I buy it?"

MAN: "Sure..go ahead if you like it that much."

Woman: "I also stopped by the Lexus dealership and saw the new LX 470 SUV. I saw one I really liked."

MAN: "How much?"

Woman: "$90,000"

MAN: "OK, but for that price I want it with all the options."

Woman: "Great! Oh, and one more thing...The house I wanted last year is back on the market. They're asking $950.000"

MAN: "Well, then go ahead and give them an offer of $900.000. They will
probably take it. If not, we can go the extra 50 thousand. It is clearly a pretty good price."

Woman: "OK, I'll see you later! I love you so much!!!"

MAN: "bye! I love you, too". The man hangs up. The other men in the locker room are staring at him in astonishment, mouths agape...

He smiles and asks:

"Anyone know who this phone belongs to????"


----------



## Simon Curran (May 13, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OUMoose (May 13, 2005)

LOL!!!!

Good ending!


----------



## BrandiJo (May 13, 2005)

oh nice


----------



## Mark Weiser (May 13, 2005)

LOL!!! New Headline in the next day paper. Man attempts to tear down a cell phone tower.


----------



## Sam (May 13, 2005)

*dies laughing*


----------



## jfarnsworth (May 13, 2005)

:uhyeah: I like it!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MA-Caver (May 13, 2005)

Hey, the guy who's phone that is, he'll be broke but his wife will be VERY happy. Isn't it the little things that count??


----------



## The Kai (May 13, 2005)

MACaver said:
			
		

> Hey, the guy who's phone that is, he'll be broke but his wife will be VERY happy. Isn't it the little things that count??


HA,hahahahah-man that was a good one!  Kinda like the ol' how can you tell when a woman is faking an orgasium??  Who really cares!!


----------



## shesulsa (May 13, 2005)

That's a great joke!!!

 Although, in my personal opinion, the perfect husband is a dead billionaire. :uhyeah:


----------



## Shaolinwind (May 13, 2005)

LMAO :boing2:


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (May 13, 2005)

:rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:


----------



## Gemini (May 13, 2005)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> That's a great joke!!!
> 
> Although, in my personal opinion, the perfect husband is a dead billionaire. :uhyeah:


In that case, I have a perfect one I'm going to post for just you on Monday.


----------



## arnisador (May 13, 2005)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Although, in my personal opinion, the perfect husband is a dead billionaire.


 Ah, you've been reading Anna Nichole Smith's "Guide to a Happy and Rewarding Marriage" again, haven't you?


----------

